# My Journey from MK1 TT to MK2 TT to MK2 TT V6S (With Pics)



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Well after being on the forum for a year or two I thought I would share my experiences with the TT and how I have come to thinking that the TT range is the only car I am ever going to buy and how I ended up with the car I have.

Well, after seeing so many TT's and my brother owning one about 13 years ago I decided I wanted to move on from my little work van and treat myself to a nice car and decided on a TT, one of the hardest things was knowing about common faults, specs, different models and where to start etc, luckily I found the forum and met some very helpful people who have helped me along the way to save money and find tasty mods... so my hunt began..!

After testing out so many MK1 TT's and seeing how many ones were treated badly I took about 5 months to find my first one that was about 70 mile from my house, an Avus Silver S-Line 225 TT. With 60k on the clock and a 2002 it was perfect, lovely cream interior and all the specs for the facelift, cash paid and I took it away that day!


















I then got the modding bug (from the forum) and mods made where a V6 valance, 3 bar grill.. pretty basic stuff but I just wanted it to look nice. I would drive it every day and after a few faults (roll bar, bearing, spring) it still put a smile on my face! The power of the turbo kicking in was a joy and the quattro in the snow was/is amazing! The MK1 really is an engineering and styling masterpiece!

After about 10 months of owning it I parked it next to a MK2 TT one day and it started to dawn on me that as stunning as the MK1 is, it just didnt look as good as the MK2 (IMHO) and I decided it was time to trade it in for a MK2 and decided to hunt for a MK2. Back to basics with specs etc but again the forum helped narrow down what to look for and after 27 viewings of cars I found the one i wanted..

A MK2 Audi TT 3.2 V6 in Phantom Black!! Now here is what it looked like when it was sold by the Audi dealership in crewe

















And heres how I bought the car, the previous owner was a 24yr old girl who decided to paint the town silver and add badges galore but had it 3 months and realised it was expensive to run, the car was in stunning condition and after feeling the V6 torque and the S-Tronic on the test drive I had to have it!! So again cash paid and I took it away that day!


















In the meantime I placed my advert for the MK1 and waited for calls... calls came flooding it but as usual it was day dreamers and idiots. One guy came to view and argued with me that it had been in a crash even thou I had the HPI and Audi report and even spoke to the one owner it ever had... I managed to sell it after 3 weeks (lost 3k on what I paid) I was tempted to keep the MK1 but I just drove the MK2 and the MK1 just sat there..










Without going into detail, the MK2 is really a different car and NA vs Turbo even doubles the differences, the MK1 was and is such a fun car to drive and its a real sports car that brings out the kid inside and while its not in the dearlers its a pleasure to drive but the MK2 is more grown up and very well built and like a serious car with a fun side. NA vs Turbo, all thats different is how the Torque is delivered (aside from tuning potential etc) but I know I will always miss the MK1..!

Now, I wasnt keen on having an RS badge on the V6 (Thanks BLinky for the ripping) or having the mirrors wrapped in plastic wrap, fogs or valance or even the spoiler bit I had found my MK2, a V6 in the colour and specs I wanted and it was time to tweek it up with some tasty mods, as promised to a few people on the forum. This next post is how I converted my car to include the TTS kit (cue why didn't you just buy a TTS questions, well I will answer that in the next few posts) and a few other mods

But as I thought I had the perfect TT, the worse was to come...!


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Really nice write up  Awaiting further pics !


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

So I had my TT and pretty much drove it around every day but after a month of owning it, something didn't feel quite right and I decided to drop it to Audi MK and get it totally checked out.. after it being there 2 days I got a call... "The car is absolutely fine but" and there it was... the but... "but we believe its your cam chain tensioner" so it turns out Audi would have to drop the engine out, check and replace and do a few extras while the engine was out.. coil packs, full service, haldex and new MOT total cost £2k (I paid a special price rather than the normal price for being a loyal customer so it pays to be a main dealer)

But at least I had piece of mind that the car was up to a set standard! and I knew that it was now under an Audi warranty and I could begin the mods so again, back to the forum to decide what to do.. now modding is an aquire taste and one mans mod is another mans horror so I didnt want to go over the top and just have it subtle. I feel the TT is a car that dont need to shout out what its capable of, its one of the few cars you can say the name and people know what it is "oh a TT, nice" rather than "oh a 350z, what that one? the small one?" so first stop remove the tacky silver bits (Nathan you know they have to go!)

First mod was to buy some proper TTRS mirrors (Matt rather than chorme) and fit them, found a nice genuine pair for £150 on the Bay of E and fited them, next stop, time to get it lowered.. now I wont go into detail but I had some issues getting this done but never the less it got done and a wheel bearing, and full alignment! The car was fitted with Eibach 20/25mm pro kit and what a change it made










Now the car handled amazing, and for a heavy front end the V6 needs to be lowered to make it point the direction you want. But budget tyres made is squeel at roundabouts so it was time to replace the tyres for something better.. back to the forum and the choice was Toyo or Falken... after debate it was the Falken 452 and again, impressive handling, more grip and less road noise.. notce an improvement in the wet too.. previous tyres were Primewell.. cost of tyres from Camskill was about £500 (245/35/19)

So, car lowered, silver gone and wheel caps replaced for genuine Audi caps, it was coming together nicely, time to make the stance wider, fitted all round I put some TPI Spacers (£180)on, I decided to go for 12/15 so they didnt poke out too far. Again, another improvement on handling but more so on visual appearance










A quick call from Audi and off the car went for the coil pack recall, some new packs! result! and one of them even blew on the way to the garage lol.. the next stop was at a local company call Backdraft Motorsport for a retrofit of cruise control, I do like having the option of cruise control and got it fitted (£200) definitely saves money on fuel on motorways!

Next stop... more visual bits!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

back to the forum for ideas... and there it is, the brake calipers were terrible... so after a good read up I bought what I needed.. Hammerite silver for the hubs, Japlac Black for the calipers, Audi Decals for calipers, brake cleaner, wire brush and sponge brush.. time to get to work..

*Before*









*After*









Now thats much more of an improvement! The painting of the calipers really did make a difference!

*Finished Result*









Next stop... a full detailed valet with machine polish, and a totally new bodykit and some headlight mods..


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

So as with most TT owners the DRL's look really good and I wanted to see if I could do them myself. Now this next mod is my least fave and I have already sourced some genuine TTS ones and they will be fitted at a later date. I repaced the bulbs with a Philips sidelight and the headlights with an Osram Nightbraker for a whiter finish and in the meantime I decided to follow this guide and do my own DRL's

*Half and Half*









*Both Sides*









*Finish Article*









iPhone 4 pics so they look blueish but are a nice white, nowhere near the brightness of the genuine article but never the less they do the job till I fit the proper ones.. (hold out for them why didnt you just buy a TTS questions, answers coming)

So why didnt I just buy a TTS then if im doing all this and the next bit, a TTS kit? Well I did think about a TTS and posted on the forum about buying one and asking opinions, I even test drove 7 of them and... I didnt like them (one had a glove box missing, a wheel in the back seat and was filthy and the guy said.. ok its £27k do you want to put a deposit down.. my answer.. well if you cant be arsed to clean it and put it int he state of a £27k car when im viewing it then you can forget it, anyway driving it there was a slight bit of lag low down and the engine note didnt sound as nice as the V6, the torque did kick in and was a nice feel but the V6 gave a smooth delivery.. overall I thought the V6 felt better to drive, sounded better and with no turbo or belts it seemed more reliable (fingers crossed)

So, I wanted the V6 engine but liked the TTS looks... obvious whats next :wink:

TT FORUM DRL GUIDE: viewtopic.php?f=43&t=136590


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

So time to get the right kit, I didn't want to go for a ABT or any other kit as I don't want the TT to stand out, I planned subtle mods and the only kit I liked was the TTS (again, im not trying to make my TT anything its not, I liked the kit but as I mentioned, I didn't like the drive of the TTS, thats my own opinion)

Luckily Maximus was doing the same to his TT and kindly posted up his car and how he got on (back to the forum again) and a quick email to Tom at Lincoln Audi and parting with my cash (£negotiated) the kit arrived the next day

TTS KIT THREAD: viewtopic.php?t=199405


























So parts ordered where

TTS Front bumper
TTS Left and Right Grills
TTS Lower Grill
TTS Backing Plates
TTS Skirts

I decided to keep the grill, I like the look of a totally black front end and wasnt keen on the TTS Silver/Grey so.... car was dropped off at the bodyshop at lunch time ready to pick up later that day, in the meantime I decided to buy a nice peronalised plate. After seeing Rob's plate I bought a subtle plate that just had the TT letters in it, nothing flash just a plate... all signed off and ready to fit..

Later that day the car was dropped off to me and WOW!! I cant believe what 3 bits of plastic can do to a car... it totally changed the look and I ha to clean it up before I could show it off, so time to learn how to clean my new V6S (yep thats the name im using, like it or not  )


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

superb write up, well thought out and thank for making the effort

were the door mirrors easy to retro fit?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

So the car had been detailed before but I needed to get it even cleaner and really learn how to get it spotless.. so a quick shopping list, back to the forum (recurring theme) and I ended up with the following

Karcher and snow foam lance
Valet Pro Snow Foam
Autoglym Shampoo
Rainex Glass Care
Autoglym Polish
AutoGlym Window Polish
Dodo Juice Purple Haze
All the right cloths and brushes

Quick trip over to detailing world and I was off.. The first clean took me all day to get it right, especially rubbing wax in my hands and then applying it to the car but a big thanks to McKenzie for helping me find the right wax.. just need to buy Poor Boys BH and I have my full valet kit..










So thats it, my TT has all the subtle mods I wanted, it has the TTS kit fitted and I had made my mind up to keep the V6 and also the decision to move over to the MK2 is a choice I havent regretted. I still miss the MK1 but in comparison to the MK2 its a totally different car...

So.. my car.. for now :wink: (New mods coming soon)


























....and always room for a "trying to be artistic shot"









Oh and still wondering about the TTS? Considering the mods and buying the car come to X and a TTS would have come to Y then I have saved myself over 6k and I have a car thats par on performance to a TTS, Sounds better and is all mechanically sound.. (just have to clear that up for the usual trolls, nothing against a TTS, hence mine looking like one)

I have a list as long as my p..p.. arm of people to thank on the forum and to anyone who has helped me along the way, thank you! I hope I can help anyone else who is on the same path as I was, so please feel free to ask me anything!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

grasmere said:


> superb write up, well thought out and thank for making the effort
> 
> were the door mirrors easy to retro fit?


Yes, very easy to fit. McKenzie is selling some in the Forum for sale section.

You need Torx Screwdriver, a towel, allen key and a flat blade screwdriver with a tea towel and it takes about 20 mins each side.

use the flat head with the towel to pop the mirror off, prise gently but it will pop off, undo all the torx screws you see and put the towel around the stalk to protect the body incase you drop the mirror. dont forget the torx under the mirror. remove the wiring for the heated mirrors and the case and the motor should part ways.

now the hard bit, push the mirror to the front of the car all the way and inside the mirror on the stalk is a screw, an allen key will remove it and now you can lift the mirror off, unplug the extra wires and do the reverse for fitting

there was a good writeup but the pics have gone, contact Phobe for a guide


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Some before and afters


----------



## Joe Ekins (May 4, 2011)

Nice write up and a nice looking car

Only thing I'd change is titanium coloured wheels


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Big Nick said:


> Nice write up and a nice looking car
> 
> Only thing I'd change is titanium coloured wheels


I have thought about wheels and it is on the list to do, I want something different and BBS CH look quite interesting or even Titanium R4s but havent decided yet.. Would be nice to find something noone else has!

*NEXT MOD SHOPPING LIST*

New Wheels
Fit the proper DRL's
Tempted to go lower (depends on wheels) H&R 30mm's
DSG Remap (Revo)
ECU Remap (Revo or P-Torque)
RNS-E (biggest regret not to have got)
Fixed spoiler (Audi Accessories one, not the RS)

I am even tempted to put the Black mirrors back on and get the car looking more stealth!


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Superb story enticing car


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Awesome write up mate and the car looks stunning in above photo [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Really good write up*! Will serve well for newbies. Can see the transformation clearly. Car looks fab!!

I really think you should go for the titanium wheel look! Will go well with your car. I've seen a few black editions and they do look beasty/aggresive!

RNS-E will certainly transform the interior. Really gives it a better refined feel. Get yourself on eBay mate.

Thought about Milltek exhaust?

I'm too in the same boat about a remap. Not sure if I should get my DSG remapped as I heard the torque may be a problem.....


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Had a quick pop to the local shops and im a pic hore so quickly took another










ty for the compliments!! Been meaning to just write a post and found time today, so appologies for anyone who PM'd me asking me about the TTS kit and Springs etc but I finally wrote it up!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

maxamus007 said:


> *Really good write up*! Will serve well for newbies. Can see the transformation clearly. Car looks fab!!
> 
> I really think you should go for the titanium wheel look! Will go well with your car. I've seen a few black editions and they do look beasty/aggresive!
> 
> ...


Ah there you are, thanks Maxamus007 for your post btw, would have spend ages deciding about the TTS kit and still owe you for the heads up with Tom.

I hope my post will help some newbies out, forum gave me quite a bit of hand from knowing nothing about a TT to knowing how to get this far..

I did think about the Miltek but a few posts say that it drones a bit on the motorway if its left at a certain RPM. Steve (V6RUL) has said that to get the most out the V6 will need to improve airflow so panel filter, zorst etc and then onto cams and turbos to really go for it but im not sure how far I want to push the engine...

I also had quite a good chat with some indies and forum people about the remap, it seems that although there is no major gain on performance (15Bhp, +15lbs Torque) the overall drive is smoothed out and the flat spot in the very low RPM's are taken out so it pulls a bit nicer..

As for the DSG remap it should be fine, the DSG I think can go up to 350nm and even with a remap it seems the box will be fine, it should also ease out the roundabout jerk and the revs/gear changes go from changing at 1900rpm to 2900rpm which feel smoother and keep it in the torque band longer (torque band peak is about 3000rpm to 4000rpm)


----------



## Myttrocks (Mar 30, 2011)

Great write up, thanks for taking the time. It's so good to read such a positive post about the V6 instead of talk about mpg, limited tunability, re-sale value, etc! I traded in my 2.0 3 months ago and haven't looked back. I'm considering the DSG remap though as the standard box shifts up far too early for my liking, so I use it in manual mode at least half the time.


----------



## DB9506 (Oct 2, 2010)

Good work. Looks much improved.

Out of interest which LED strips did you buy for the headlights as I note yours appear to fill the headlight as oppose to the link you posted which shows a LED strip that only partially fills the headlights?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

DB9506 said:


> Good work. Looks much improved.
> 
> Out of interest which LED strips did you buy for the headlights as I note yours appear to fill the headlight as oppose to the link you posted which shows a LED strip that only partially fills the headlights?


The forum member who helped me find the right DRL's was MK2BLACKTT but they were a certain type from the Bay of E and I wont lie, its a pain to do (getting them in) but easily wired up.

Search on eBay for the following: Flexible 15 SMD 5050 LED WHITE Car LIGHT Strip Waterpro (or a variant similar)

The way I did it was measure the width of the curved lens and cut the strip about 1cm less, then pushed it into the sidelight slot and spend some time pushing the whole strip inside rather than just from the slot round to the middle (grill). The wires from the strip are really long so once the strip is in you can wiggle it about and then wire it up once its in the right place.

Taking headlights out for the first time can be hard but once you find the 3 screws it comes out really easily. All the right tools to do it are in the boot of the TT (Torx - Long one, not the short one)

You should order 3 strips just incase you mess one up or like me you receive a dud one and have to wait 3 weeks for a new one to arrive from China.

I have sent you a PM, the exact PM I got when I needed help


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Looking very tasty! The TTS body kit is very smart and suits those wheels well. I wouldn't go to different springs if I were you, looks plenty low enough as is. What does the back end look like? haven't seen any pics. I have heard Rob's (Robokn) 3.2 with the milltek and it sounds epic. I would imagine you could get a better zort tip look and improved sound with the resonated system rather than non and would still be OK at motorway speeds.

If you decide to go black mirror's I can supply some carbon ones that may be of some interest :wink: Black on carbon would look ultra stealthy.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

McKenzie said:


> Looking very tasty! The TTS body kit is very smart and suits those wheels well. I wouldn't go to different springs if I were you, looks plenty low enough as is. What does the back end look like? haven't seen any pics. I have heard Rob's (Robokn) 3.2 with the milltek and it sounds epic. I would imagine you could get a better zort tip look and improved sound with the resonated system rather than non and would still be OK at motorway speeds.
> 
> If you decide to go black mirror's I can supply some carbon ones that may be of some interest :wink: Black on carbon would look ultra stealthy.


That's who I had in mind, Robokn had some 30mm and took them off the car and was tempted to buy them.. I think realistically my best bet is Coilovers, the Eibachs are great but they will wear out the standard shocks fast so when they go I think its gonna be coil-overs... still a few miles away yet..

I havent heard the Miltek properly, a few YouTube vids give the Zorst note but I think I need to hear it in person..

Your carbon mirrors look the dogs nuts! I am very tempted, once you have prices and final products then I may take you up on that once I get my shopping list done

back end with dirty Zorsts! (Image shack seems to have squished it)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

sixdoublesix said:


> That's who I had in mind, Robokn had some 30mm and took them off the car and was tempted to buy them.. I think realistically my best bet is Coilovers, the Eibachs are great but they will wear out the standard shocks fast so when they go I think its gonna be coil-overs... still a few miles away yet..
> 
> I havent heard the Miltek properly, a few YouTube vids give the Zorst note but I think I need to hear it in person..
> 
> ...


Coilovers would be the next step but then going much lower you will loose ride quality, it has a nice stance as is in all honesty.

The Miltek on the 3.2 does sound fantastic, not a fan of the 2.0tfsi exhaust they do though. Have you thought about a different rear valance? There are some nice OEM audi style's that fit non s-line, that could be a nice addition.

I will let you know when the Carbon is all ready to go. Hopefully this coming week I should everything ready for sale.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Great looking car mate. Looks of a TTS with an exhaust note that you can be proud of. The best of both worlds?

Really like what you've done with the car. I'm just so glad you removed the silver crap, especially the spoiler.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Great write-up [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Car looks great.


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you for this write up. Funny as I was reading through your posts you were relaying my exact feelings. I just purchased a 3.2 Quattro because like you after test driving the TT-S I just enjoyed the power band delivery more with the V6 engine. I want to do the exact mods you've done to keep it tasteful yet subtle. By chance do you have the part numbers for the TT-S front end pieces including the headlights. Thanks for this I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

With those DRL's going the full length of the light, how does it affect the indicator?
Got any pics with the DRL's and indicator on?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ghostshdw said:


> Thank you for this write up. Funny as I was reading through your posts you were relaying my exact feelings. I just purchased a 3.2 Quattro because like you after test driving the TT-S I just enjoyed the power band delivery more with the V6 engine. I want to do the exact mods you've done to keep it tasteful yet subtle. By chance do you have the part numbers for the TT-S front end pieces including the headlights. Thanks for this I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.


You won't regret it. Here is a list of every TTS part you could need!

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=114836

Maxamus I will try pop a pic up tomorrow but it's still clear as the strips are quite thin and also you have the indicators on the mirrors so people can still see the Amber flashing. And on the side panels too!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

PS for anyone wanting to do the TTS conversation, don't forget to change the rear lights too! The normal ones are lighter but the TTS ones are darker and look better.

Part numbers:

U8J0 945 095 C
U8J0 945 096 C

£175.00 For the pair.


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

brilliant write up mate, makes me think I should do one on my mk1 with the 200 or so pics I have of it on my PC :lol:


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> ghostshdw said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this write up. Funny as I was reading through your posts you were relaying my exact feelings. I just purchased a 3.2 Quattro because like you after test driving the TT-S I just enjoyed the power band delivery more with the V6 engine. I want to do the exact mods you've done to keep it tasteful yet subtle. By chance do you have the part numbers for the TT-S front end pieces including the headlights. Thanks for this I'm looking forward to seeing your progress.
> ...


Thank you! The quest begins...


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

ghostshdw said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > ghostshdw said:
> ...


Best of luck with it! If you need any help then drop me a pm and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## Dan_M (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi,

I dont suppose you could forwward me a message about the installing of the DRL LED's could you?

I just bought these off egay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280634641937

Have you got more pics of these lights on your car please? with indicator going etc and whilst at night?

I would have PM'd you, but I'm not allowed to yet as still a 'newb' :roll:

Thanks
Dan


----------



## mk2blackttc (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi, Like the TTs mods you have done to your car .You may remember asking me about my led strip lights i fitted to my tt. unfortunately one side failed so I removed mine , i miss the look . Hope you yours have been trouble free and lasted a bit longer. have you still got them.. You say you have sourced some genuine tts led lights ,will you be fitting them yourself or is it agarage fit. Any info would help Thanks.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Dan_M said:


> Hi,
> 
> I dont suppose you could forwward me a message about the installing of the DRL LED's could you?
> 
> ...


Hi Dan, the how to link is in the thread post with the drls when I fitted them. You can also find the how to in the knowledge base on the mk2 forum homepage. I will also drop you the pm I used to get it all setup

Will pop outside in a bit and take some pics while it's dark with indicators on and edit this post in a bit


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

mk2blackttc said:


> Hi, Like the TTs mods you have done to your car .You may remember asking me about my led strip lights i fitted to my tt. unfortunately one side failed so I removed mine , i miss the look . Hope you yours have been trouble free and lasted a bit longer. have you still got them.. You say you have sourced some genuine tts led lights ,will you be fitting them yourself or is it agarage fit. Any info would help Thanks.


I do remember and thank you for the heads up. As you can see I fitted them and yep I found some drl ones (there is a pair for sale on eBay right now)

I am going to get a garage to fit then as they need coding and proper looms installed, theynwill pass the mot this year but the proposed (isn't set yet) mot changes might make it a bit harder but then again my dad is an mot tester


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

I didnt even know Audi made a Mk2 3.2 V6!? there is nothing on their web site!!!???


----------



## easty (Aug 23, 2005)

Pricy147 said:


> I didnt even know Audi made a Mk2 3.2 V6!? there is nothing on their web site!!!???


they stopped making it sometime ago. as for the exact year im not sure.


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

easty said:


> Pricy147 said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt even know Audi made a Mk2 3.2 V6!? there is nothing on their web site!!!???
> ...


In the States the last production year was 2009, not sure if it was the same for you guys in the U.K.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Yep soon as petrol prices went up the manufacturers ditched the bigger engines.

If anyones interested I may be getting hold of some TTS bits including bumper, grill, xenons with drls (genuine) and a tts gear knob. Prices to follow


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm definitely interested! Please message me when you have everything sorted out.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry for the delay, grabbed a pic this morning for the indicators. (The mirror indicators were flashing but didnt get picked up by the piephone)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Some nice mods youve done there and it seems as though the bug has bitten.

For peeps who want to improve the DSG shifting points ie upshift/downshift in D/M mode there are options out there.
Attached is a vid of the upshift tweaks that ive done cos i hated being in 6th by 30mph, so instead of auto changing at 1500rpm my TT now changes up at 2k and not shown in this vid the box changes down at 1650rpm and not 1000rpm, so the delay or hesitancy is now mapped out..




Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

V6RUL said:


> Some nice mods youve done there and it seems as though the bug has bitten.
> 
> For peeps who want to improve the DSG shifting points ie upshift/downshift in D/M mode there are options out there.
> Attached is a vid of the upshift tweaks that ive done cos i hated being in 6th by 30mph, so instead of auto changing at 1500rpm my TT now changes up at 2k and not shown in this vid the box changes down at 1650rpm and not 1000rpm, so the delay or hesitancy is now mapped out..
> ...


Thanks steve, still not quite on par with your mods but I'm definitely interested in the DSG remap? Who did this for you? Autograph?

Also do you still have your panel filters for sale?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Some nice mods youve done there and it seems as though the bug has bitten.
> ...


CAI has gone mate.
Autograph did my DSG tweaks to the upshifts and downshift settings as well as a few other settings to optomise the box.
WAK & Morgan maybe able to offer a DSG map.
Steve


----------



## CSTT (Jun 19, 2011)

Six,

Great post! This is exactly the kind of setup I've been looking to put together, and I think the S6 Alloys look exceptional!


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, knew there were a few looking to do the same and I have posted a few links of things I got. I will edit this post/comment later tonight with links to the LEDs. Seems to be the most frequent pm I get


----------



## CSTT (Jun 19, 2011)

sixdoublesix said:


> Thanks, knew there were a few looking to do the same and I have posted a few links of things I got. I will edit this post/comment later tonight with links to the LEDs. Seems to be the most frequent pm I get


Thanks mate! Can I ask, is there a significant difference in price for the pre-painted parts?


----------



## batugundal (Jul 27, 2011)

great work! realy love the way it turned out just my sort of thing. got some nice ideas  cheers for the post


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

very nice changes

Must get round to doing brake calipers on mine (black of course)


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

Great write up and stunning motor. The TTS kit makes a massive difference, subtle but highly effective. :-D


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

Six,

Thank you for the excellent posts, and congrats on the gorgeous TT! I've been a fan of the TT for a while, and plan to shop a Mk2 for my next car. I'd all but decided to get a 2009 2.0T Quattro, which was the least expensive way for me to get the improved EA888 engine here. This thread has me seriously considering the V6, which would save me $$$ shopping for 2008 models. I have yet to drive a Mk2 TT, will be driving a 2.0T Quattro tomorrow. My girl has a 350Z Touring roadster automatic, and I must admit I prefer the smooth music of a V6 engine, even if the turbo may be more "mod-able". So long as the V6 TT would show taillights to her Z [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

D


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dwmilton said:


> Six,
> 
> Thank you for the excellent posts, and congrats on the gorgeous TT! I've been a fan of the TT for a while, and plan to shop a Mk2 for my next car. I'd all but decided to get a 2009 2.0T Quattro, which was the least expensive way for me to get the improved EA888 engine here. This thread has me seriously considering the V6, which would save me $$$ shopping for 2008 models. I have yet to drive a Mk2 TT, will be driving a 2.0T Quattro tomorrow. My girl has a 350Z Touring roadster automatic, and I must admit I prefer the smooth music of a V6 engine, even if the turbo may be more "mod-able". So long as the V6 TT would show taillights to her Z [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Great writeup and a good read matey


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks ace and great write up.

So how much did the TTS kit cost you? Is it cheaper to go to the main dealer as apposed to the TT Shop?

Dan


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

sixdoublesix said:


> I will edit this post/comment later tonight with links to the LEDs. Seems to be the most frequent pm I get


have you the links yet sisdoublesix please

thanks


----------



## dwmilton (Sep 11, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> There are some good maps out there to give the V6, that little more get up and go.
> Steve


Steve,
I will read up in the the V6 community & may well PM you, should I get a 3.2!
D


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

dwmilton said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > There are some good maps out there to give the V6, that little more get up and go.
> ...


No probs
Steve


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

grasmere said:


> sixdoublesix said:
> 
> 
> > I will edit this post/comment later tonight with links to the LEDs. Seems to be the most frequent pm I get
> ...


I would but it seems I'm getting banned from the forum today thanks to a newbie member make a false claim against me. Well it's been fun on the forum and if this thread still exists when I'm gone and you need any links or help then email me.

MOD EDIT:
48 hours were given in which to contact buyer or face a ban, as a final warning for failing to answer PMs or otherwise to communicate to resolve a dispute regarding delivery of an allegedly damaged/misrepresented item. Sixdoublesix stated to admin his own decision that "the matter was closed" and that it "should not involve other forum members" and then did not reply to further PMs from admin. He has not once replied to buyer's complaint but has ignored PMs from buyer and a moderator trying to help resolve the issue over a period of one month. This behaviour is not acceptable on the forum and we need to protect other members. Every opportunity has been extended for sixdoublesix to resolve the issue but regretably he still refuses to contact the buyer and now action has had to be taken.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Banned for a False claim ?

how come ?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

sixdoublesix said:


> I would but it seems I'm getting banned from the forum today thanks to a newbie member make a false claim against me. Well it's been fun on the forum and if this thread still exists when I'm gone and you need any links or help then email me.


What ? Please explain


----------



## ghostshdw (Jul 27, 2011)

Sixdoublesix I'm ready to order the front end bits to convert my 3.2 to a TT-S look. Could you please do me a favor and list the part numbers I need to order. I checked out the other link with all the TT-S part numbers but am not sure on exactly what I need. You help is appreciated!


----------



## maxamus007 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Front Bumper -* 8J0 807 105 F GRU
*Front Spoiler -* 8J0 807 110 F GRU
*Front Grille -* 8J0 853 651 F 1RR
*Left Fog Light Grill -* 8J0 807 681 F 01C
*Left Fog Light Blanking Plate -* 8J0 807 151 F
*Right Fog Light Grill -* 8J0 807 682 F 01C
*Right Fog Light Blanking Plate -* 8J0 807 152 F
*Front Bumper Lower Trim -* 8J0 807 697 F

Thats the full front-end TTS conversion.
You might want the TTS/S-Line side skirts and chrome wing mirror housing also to finish off the look........

Order from Lincoln Audi and from Tom in parts and you'll save a fair bit!!
_Tom knows all the part numbers_ as I have done the TTS conversion too and a few others on here aswell and we all ordered from him.

Just tell him Taz told you.


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Bump for this thread. I've been searching for the 12 chip LED strip the OP put in his car and runs across the whole width of the headlight but no luck. All the ones on the Bay are 30cm long, which is too short. Anyone knows where to find what i'm looking for? Would really appreciate it.


----------

